# First trip 2013



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Well last night the wind laid down about 9 so I got my stuff together for the first trip. I have gigged a lot of flounder but never have i killed one with black spot all over the bottom of the fish and in his mouth. Does anyone know what it is?West bay fl.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

*Pics*

Pics


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

Scruggspc said:


> Well last night the wind laid down about 9 so I got my stuff together for the first trip. I have gigged a lot of flounder but never have i killed one with black spot all over the bottom of the fish and in his mouth. Does anyone know what it is?West bay fl.


In the past few months I have actually killed like 3 or 4 with it but not as much on them as you described. It almost looks like little oil pockets in the meat. I looked it up and it is a parasite called as you say.(Black Spot Disease) They say it is all killed by temp of cooking but I'm not so crazy about it. It's carried by birds in a cycle. From bird to fish and back. 

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...sFlUbyGDJGCqQHEiIH4Cg&ved=0CEMQ9QEwAg&dur=357


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

Other than the black spot how was the outcome of your first trip?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

You mean black spots on the belly on the skin or on the meat? Ive caught several this year with black spots on the belly but not in the meat. I figured it was just some extra pigmentation on the belly. They ate fine. I would say 20% or so of them had it.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Last year was the first time in twenty years of flounder gigging- fishing that I've seen parasites in flounder. Little black worms that make a black spot in the meat and black spots on the bottom side of the fish.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

sry guts working on the pics


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

pics


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

yea i didnt mean in the meat i know those are just little worms. I was talking about just on the outside.


----------



## saltbomb (Feb 15, 2010)

How was the visibility in west bay probably gunna go Monday night. But I was thinking about crooked island.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Well not exactly west bay just said that for reference purpose. It was actually more middle bay, however it was surprisingly clear maybe 3 1/2-4'.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

In 25yrs I've never seen any fish with those kind of spots before


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

saltbomb said:


> How was the visibility in west bay probably gunna go Monday night. But I was thinking about crooked island.





Flounder9.75 said:


> In 25yrs I've never seen any fish with those kind of spots before


I haven't either! I tried to rub it off but it didn't even have a texture to it.


----------

